# No tradesperson was EVER at this house before!



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG! The owner of this house just happens to be one of the best employees I ever had. He worked for me one summer about 10 yrs ago as a helper whilst he went to college. _Poor lad wants to be a doctor or something. Well lah-tee-dah! _ (If it'd been anyone else I would have told him he couldn't afford to have me there. It'd be much cheaper to raze the place and start from scratch. It was hard *NOT* to find a code violation in that place!!!

Buddy-boy is upgrading the 1/2 bath and relocating the LT (Good f**ng idea sez I) that the previous owner installed. There'll be more pics as the job progresses but here's what we're working with, keep in mind that a tradesperson has NEVER done any work on this property EVER. Even from brand new circa 1932!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG !!! Run AWAY !!!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Cal said:


> OMG !!! Run AWAY !!!


rofl :laughing:
Yeah I almost did.
That last pic really got me! Those two tees are welded together atthe branches and the slick little offset (not the two DWV 45's) is welded hard-drawn K copper. :blink:
I'm still not sure what it serves but I think it's the BT a storey above!

My words to him were, "Well we won't touch *this* until you've topped up your bank account." He just chuckled and then looked at me funny.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

This is what I left him with for now. _(The Sharkbite's are temporary.)_ Told him he had to blast a bigger hole thru the concrete before we could rough the bathroom in. hmmm, I forgot to mention he'll need another hole thru that 12" 80 yr old concrete to get his heating in there too. :whistling2:


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

The kids can stand on the abs to reach the sink:laughing:


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i have seen some bad stuff. but that takes the bathroom cake!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The trap in that last pic is classic!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody ever watch any of the "Saw" movies" I could swear when I ducked into this basement I could hear a voice saying, "I want to play a game."


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Like you said. Better top off the bank acct. Let me go to the truck and see if I have anymore blasting caps.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

hey at least he had to clean outs on that Bath tub p trap (last pic) LMAO


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

... "where'd I put that C-4?"... no, mr. customer, I'm just getting the right tool for the job...


----------

